# The Final Countdown



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder that Trout season is coming to a close on Sunday, September 30th for fishing all of those ultra-cool Type 1 streams that we wait all winter to fish come the last Saturday of April.

Get out this week and enjoy some solitude on a Trout stream while you still can before they close for the season.

As an added bonus, I'll give away some of my homemade spinners to the guy or gal that posts a picture of the largest resident Brown trout and for the largest Brook trout caught during the final few days of the season here in this thread.








Good luck! Get out for Trout.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Can be really nice on these streams right now with everyone out salmon fishing instead, a good change of pace.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Love those kype hooked colored up browns.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll be giving it a shot later this week, hopefully I'll have some good pics to post!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Fished for a few hours today. Skunked. I’ll give a go again tomorrow.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Fished for a few hours today. Skunked. I’ll give a go again tomorrow.


Keep at it. It's been such a gloomy day today but reminds me of perfect weather for Fall trout fishing.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Just spent 5 days chasing brookies. The last hurrah! Little bit of a pucker factor Friday. Had a couple trees come down, too close for comfort. Missed not having the fall colors going, like many other end of September trips. The brookies were getting their fall colors going though.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

You still have my address, right? Lol

I plan on getting out midweek and Saturday afternoon. Hope to dip into the honey hole one last time, on the other hand there are a couple creeks I haven't had time to explore yet. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> You still have my address, right? Lol


Not sure if this was for myself or someone else. 

If you're looking to win some spinners, you might be up against some stiff competition...


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

a cpl pm browns... the cropped face is the 18" we got this past saturday... the horse we got this spring..


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

TroutSniffa said:


> the cropped face is the 18" we got this past saturday...


Well if cropped-face gets a username and a M-S account, he might find himself on the winners podium come October 1st...

Nice Brown from the Springtime BTW.

It bears mentioning here that I don't care if you catch and eat or catch and care or whatever. If you are going to eat your fish or have a fish mounted then by all means do what you like to the fish.

But, if you plan on releasing a fish, keep it in the water/net. A good indicator for a catch and release photo is that there is water still dripping from the fish if you are holding it aloft. Or the fish remains in the water and is briefly tilted on its flanks. This Brookie was my pride and joy so far this season.












I know that this can be difficult if you don't carry a net or are fishing solo. Just some food for thought for taking photos.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks.. and beautiful brookie there... "Cropped face" will never be on social media of any sort (why i cropped his face) but if he wassss that would be his handle for sureee! lmao.

in regards to the catch n release photo practices.. im all about every effort anyone wants to take to increase the odds of a fish surviving and would never discourage anyone from the advised methods howeverrr i do believe the proposed a discredit to their vitality.. i once froze a pike on the ice then in a 5g bucket as a bent loop for 6+ hrs... i took it home to clean it ran it under water in my sink and it came back to life and lived in my fish tank for days before i ate it lmao... 100% truth on my life lol...

what kind of spinners are you making? my favorite weapon is the 1/2 oz rainbow and chartreuse nitro spin in the attached photo.. i like to replace the treble with an octopus hook and trail a spawn bag or crawler pending the time of year... use the big blade/weight to get down in the hole or current big flash to get sight but small target for the fish in that of the bait the blade is trailing... cant tell you how many times i have seen fish chase pace and then nip just the sack/crawler instead of hammering the body of the spinner its self...


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

TroutSniffa said:


> in regards to the catch n release photo practices.. im all about every effort anyone wants to take to increase the odds of a fish surviving and would never discourage anyone from the advised methods howeverrr i do believe the proposed a discredit to their vitality.. i once froze a pike on the ice then in a 5g bucket as a bent loop for 6+ hrs... i took it home to clean it ran it under water in my sink and it came back to life and lived in my fish tank for days before i ate it lmao... 100% truth on my life lol...


I don't doubt it. However Trout in the Summer and Pike in the Winter are two different kettles of fish. This is more important in the warmer months than in the colder months but are good general polices for photos for catch and release IMO.



TroutSniffa said:


> what kind of spinners are you making?


I make all kinds of spinners and will suit the spinners to the winners preferences. This is an example of a few that I recently made for our fearless leader @Steve to take with him on his trip to the UP. But he never was able to pick them up so I guess they're up for grabs now... :lol:











Those Crystal Spinners have caught some pretty nice fish including this Brown Trout from earlier this Spring. (Keep em' in the water.)












I also make Squid Spinners that work pretty well for trout. 














TroutSniffa said:


> "Cropped face" will never be on social media of any sort (why i cropped his face) but if he wassss that would be his handle for sureee! lmao.


He sounds like my kind of guy.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> I don't doubt it. However Trout in the Summer and Pike in the Winter are two different kettles of fish. This is more important in the warmer months than in the colder months but are good general polices for photos for catch and release IMO.


 100% just sayin .. while they are all 100% unique they arnt snow flakes lol..



PunyTrout said:


> I make all kinds of spinners and will suit the spinners to the winners preferences. This is an example of a few that I recently made for our fearless leader @Steve to take with him on his trip to the UP. But he never was able to pick them up so I guess they're up for grabs now... :lol:


 lol niceee where do i grab em!? i dig that gold n brown bullet... @Steve flat tire?? how did u not pick those up!?



PunyTrout said:


> I also make Squid Spinners that work pretty well for trout.


 nice... make one with a crawler body instead of squid!! love the soft body concept... 



PunyTrout said:


> He sounds like my kind of guy


one of the best...


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Those Crystal Spinners have caught some pretty nice fish including this Brown Trout from earlier this Spring. (Keep em' in the water.)

PT, where do you find those holographic spinner blades? Or is that a sticker on the blade?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

TreeDizzle said:


> PT, where do you find those holographic spinner blades? Or is that a sticker on the blade?


It's a sticker tape. On inline blades you can use a razor blade to trim it flush. On a french blade I use an ellipse template and cut it out with scissors. http://www.wtp-inc.com/products/


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Got into some nice numbers yesterday. The browns were very aggressive. Hooked into a very nice fish that jumped 3 feet out of the water and spit the hook. Back at it tonight.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck out there guys on the trout fishing front. I'm going through a rough patch at the moment and might have to sit the rest of the season out. I'll be looking forward to any reports but hopefully I'll be able to make it out for the last day or two, fingers crossed. We'll see.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> Good luck out there guys on the trout fishing front. I'm going through a rough patch at the moment and might have to sit the rest of the season out. I'll be looking forward to any reports but hopefully I'll be able to make it out for the last day or two, fingers crossed. We'll see.


Good luck with your current struggles pt hope your over them and back on fish asap


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My Dad fell very ill a few days ago and is now recovering in the hospital. Hopefully he will make a speedy recovery. I was planning to fish the mid-week but now I will be limited to the last day or two if at all.

Traditions are great to uphold but when_ life happens_ sometimes it's better to be grateful for what you've already been able to enjoy than to press on looking for more simply for the sake of tradition.


----------

